# The check list...



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2006)

ok ocin my barton even more now at 2.35 and im priming it right now.....but i noticed im getting kinda hot 50*C so i made a check list of things i need /want

1.THERMALRIGHT SI-97A ~$40
2.SILVERSTONE FM82 80mm ~$15 ~72cfm max @3200rpm
3.maybe more ac5?
4. Geforce 6800gs(mod to gt) 256mb agp 8x

but for my hsf and fan do i need a special fan size or bracket to make it fit?

this is my wish/need list ill let u know how it goes.......


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 29, 2006)

Ive been putting off getting a SI-97A for like 2 years now  

I should still get one.

The SI-97 can take either 80 mm or 92 mm fans, it has the holes for each. I would reccommend getting a panflo high rpm 92 mm fan, thats what most ppl get.


----------



## Bull Dog (Jan 29, 2006)

You would be wasing your SI-97 by only getting a 80MM fan. Get a 92 already.  More air less noise.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2006)

ya ok ill get a 92 mm fan thnx for the responses too

ya i was going to get the SI-97 for my duron but blew it of but i need to get it now because i dont like my load temps being 52~ish*C


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 26, 2006)

hahaha for teh win! reversed my hdd's for way less clutter and i hid my wires behind the other side of the bay....now their are no wires in the way and my hdd's are bleeding heat through the front vents iv watched and cheked my temps and i saved about 2*F yay me


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 4, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> hahaha for teh win! reversed my hdd's for way less clutter and i hid my wires behind the other side of the bay....now their are no wires in the way and my hdd's are bleeding heat through the front vents iv watched and cheked my temps and i saved about 2*F yay me


Interesting idea. Ill have to try this with my sata drives


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 9, 2006)

I really need to clean up my case too.  During spring break I think I'll empty out my box and start drilling holes to run wires, and such.  Maybe try to wrap up some of my cables.  The inside of my case is more of a mess than I have ever seen it.


----------

